# Legolas vs. Aragorn



## Link (Jan 29, 2003)

It would be a hard fought battle, but I think Legolas would win....

You?


----------



## Legolas254 (Jan 29, 2003)

I say Aragorn. Hes better trained then Legolas. He has a sword instead of a knife. The only advantage Legolas has is he has a bow, and Aragorn doesn't.(Unless you count the movies) But Legolas is my fave!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 29, 2003)

I think Legolas would win. Sure Aragorn has Anduril, but legolas could just get his bow out and shoot Aragorn down like that


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 29, 2003)

At a distance...Legolas. 

But in a real one on one, Aragorn would certainly win. Just a feeling I have about him.


----------



## redline2200 (Jan 29, 2003)

I would say Legolas. He is an elf which already gives him an advantage because of his agility. I think Legolas' age gives him an advantage also: more experience, quicker, and keener reflexes. Sure Aragorn is trained, but Legolas I'm sure is trained also, and Legolas was trained by elves. Even though it would be a well fought battle, I just don't think Aragorn could withstand Legolas of Mirkwood.


----------



## Mablung (Jan 29, 2003)

Legolas had appeared very little as far as we know in any sort of major battle. Aragorn was a great leader who had been a warrior all of his life with the blood of Numenor strong in him. Legolas wouldn't have stood a chance.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 29, 2003)

With weapons, I would have to say Legolas. I think his better agility would give him the advantage. 

If they fought without weapons, just bare hands, I think Aragorn would win. Aragorn is stronger (nothing to back this up, just a feeling I get) so he would have the advantage.

-Lasgalen


----------



## aragil (Jan 29, 2003)

A *European* Swallow. And I will not back down on that.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 30, 2003)

I will agree, Aragorn is a great milatary leader. And just a great leader all around. But were talking about an elf. Advantages in any way. And this isnt going to be a war, it's a dual. In the "Riders of Rohan" chapter, Legolas pulls his bow out so fast that no one even saw him. Legolas could be 3 feet away from Aragorn at the start of the fight, and still win


----------



## lightingstrike (Jan 30, 2003)

I like them both and together, they are strong in battle. But Legolas could only use his bow fow medium to long range. If Aragorn charges up on him, he wins. So, I picked Aragorn.


----------



## LadyRanger (Jan 30, 2003)

I think Aragorn. He's a true warrior and leader. I'm not saying Legolas isn't but there's just something about Aragorn that makes him a winner.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 30, 2003)

Aragorn would win, definitely. Unless it was an archery contest, but otherwise Legolas wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm with Aragil, and I ain't changin my mind neither!


----------



## lossenandunewen (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aragil _
> *A European Swallow. And I will not back down on that. *



agreed.

but have you ever seen Indiana jones??? c'mon! that guy goes into mega fighting action, so indiana watches him for a few minutes, and shoots him

legolas would do the same with the bow, and without weapons, i'm sure he could out run aragorn.


----------



## ~*Belmir*~ (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline2200 _
> *I would say Legolas. He is an elf which already gives him an advantage because of his agility. I think Legolas' age gives him an advantage also: more experience, quicker, and keener reflexes. Sure Aragorn is trained, but Legolas I'm sure is trained also, and Legolas was trained by elves. Even though it would be a well fought battle, I just don't think Aragorn could withstand Legolas of Mirkwood. *


 I agree, Legolas is nimble and swift, if Aragorn went at him, he could jump out of the way, and before Aragorn recovers himself... Legolas would already have a arrow stuck in his spine...  . But... we have no reason to think about that because they'd never go at each other. But, as others have said it would be a tough duel.


----------



## Lady Undomiel (Jan 30, 2003)

Aragorn....... but then I am a bit biased!

hehe


----------



## 10000 strong (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *I think Legolas would win. Sure Aragorn has Anduril, but legolas could just get his bow out and shoot Aragorn down like that *


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *At a distance...Legolas.
> 
> But in a real one on one, Aragorn would certainly win. Just a feeling I have about him. *


Ithrynluin,I can believe on my eyes ,but this time we have same opinions!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 31, 2003)

LEGOLAS!!! 

Even if Aragorn was 5 feet away from legolas, and he had his sword drawn, Legolas would win if his bow was still put away. He draws his bow faster than is visible, and has perfect aim. Sure, Aragorns a good leader, but in a 1 on 1 fight, no matter what the distance, Legolas would win definately


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

It was a tough decision. I had to go with Aragorn.... I can't say why. Now, logicaly Legolas would win. I can't explain why except for a movie qoute that continously pops into my head. "You would die before your stroke fell"


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *LEGOLAS!!!
> 
> Even if Aragorn was 5 feet away from legolas, and he had his sword drawn, Legolas would win if his bow was still put away. He draws his bow faster than is visible, and has perfect aim. Sure, Aragorns a good leader, but in a 1 on 1 fight, no matter what the distance, Legolas would win definately *



Since everyone seems to mention Legolas' bow so much, and how he would defeat Aragorn because of it...
Remember in the FOTR movie how the big bad orc Lurtz throws a knife at Aragorn and Aragorn skillfully punches it away with his sword? Well, he could just as well turn away the arrows of Legolas. (This is only a movie interppetation, but still based on the book)


----------



## elfgirl (Feb 1, 2003)

O.K., here's my opinion:

Aragorn is the guy who's trained the most, yet Legolas has REALLY GREAT reflexs. Now, if it were a battle of power, Aragorn. A battle of postition, (i.e. Prince, King, Wizard, etc.) Aragorn. If it were a long range battle, Legolas. If it were a battle in a forest, Legolas. So what are the conditions? Is it in a forest in broad daylgiht, or would it be defending a wall, or, perhaps, it would be on a mountainous range. It could even be in a field!!! Also, wht weather is it in??? So, were are they, what's the weather, and what weapons do they have with them? Do they have backing, or is it one-on-one? It could be Legolas OR Aragorn, if you just leave that stuff up to our imaginations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ??? (Feb 1, 2003)

Legolas is the best. But Aragorn is very close behind!


By the way, congradulations, elfgirl for joining today!!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Since everyone seems to mention Legolas' bow so much, and how he would defeat Aragorn because of it...
> Remember in the FOTR movie how the big bad orc Lurtz throws a knife at Aragorn and Aragorn skillfully punches it away with his sword? Well, he could just as well turn away the arrows of Legolas. (This is only a movie interpretation, but still based on the book) *



But the movies are innacurate, and that was a knife. Arrows from a bow of the Galdhrim would travel much faster, much more acurately, and arrows are smaller, making them harder to track in mid-air. Aragorn could not deflect an arrow shot from Legolas, and if he did, Legolas would quickly shoot another arrow, and Aragorn wouldnt be ready for it. 
Aragorn is a war-leader, but still a good fighter. But it's an Elf vs a Man. The Elf wins, no matter how skilled the man.


----------



## The Old Eregionan (Apr 20, 2017)

Treebeard could break the both of them like toothpicks. Legolas would have the advantage over Aragorn in a fight against Treebeard however, because he is very quick and would not get tired running away to live and fight another day.


----------

